

Mayor of London candidate plans to use blockchain and “run UBER out of town” - notsony
http://felixonline.co.uk/politics/5648/an-interview-with-mayor-of-london-candidate-george-galloway/

======
duncan_bayne
When will socialists simply give up?

[https://mises.org/library/todays-anti-capitalists-ignore-
fun...](https://mises.org/library/todays-anti-capitalists-ignore-fundamental-
problems-socialism)

"So count me surprised to hear fresh calls for socialism in 2015 — if the
strong economic calculation argument and astronomical death toll haven’t
turned the Left off of socialism, I don’t know what will. The idea is both
bankrupt and deadly in both theory and practice."

~~~
zimpenfish
That article is somewhat disingenuous in places - e.g.,

"Even today, in Cuba, the average wage is about $20 a month."

Possibly more to do with the decades-long blockade by their large capitalist
neighbour than them being socialist, no?

"In North Korea civilians are routinely rounded up by the dozens for public
execution"

That's nothing to do with socialism but everything to do with being run by a
crazed dictator.

"When people are hungry and unhappy, the state cannot survive if the people
know others are better off. The state uses propaganda, misinformation, and
censorship to make an already captive citizenry even more confused and
submissive."

That could easily be a description of the US or the UK; neither of which you'd
associate with "socialism".

~~~
duncan_bayne
That could easily be a description of the US or the UK; neither of which you'd
associate with "socialism"."

You're right on the first count, but not on the second. Both the US and the UK
are strongly socialist, with policies including progressive taxation, income
tax, socialised medicine, socialised education, socialised welfare (both
personal and corporate), etc.

